# Giggle Toys



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to post this cause I cant find the original Thread that I hear about this on but...

Lily, Lexi & Logan say THANK YOU & send lots of kisses to whoever told mommy about the giggle veggies at petedge. 

We LOVE them - fight over them - and love to shake our heads with them in our mouths to make them giggle. 

We have the carrot, pepper & Eggplant & cant seem to get enough of them!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ohhhh, good. Brutus just had me order the carrot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Brutus will love it!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, do they all sound the same? I've only had the carrot so far. I'm placing an order this morning for a group order (and it includes all four of the veggies), but I was curious about the sounds.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As far as I can tell, they all sound the same. But we dont have a change to listen too carefully cause we are always laughing so hard when they giggle. It is good for a humans "health" too!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have the Carrot and the Pepper. They both make the same sounds. The only difference is in the size. The carrot is tapered, like a carrot. The pepper is rounder (like a pepper) so it is a little bigger. But, Shelby wrestles with it, so I guess size doesn't matter.  

Kodi likes the carrot. He picks it up and shakes it to death and surprises himself when it giggles.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If petedge gets a real run on giggle veggies - I wonder if we could get a commission??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't seen the tomato yet, so I'm going to order that one this morning. Hillary loves anything that is ball-shaped, so I'm betting she will lay claim to that one immediately.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Those sound great. I am going to order some today. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK...I must have missed that thread! Let me in on the secret.....what is the website??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just go here:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/pro...t=681&iSubCat=716&iSubSubCat=0&iProductID=747


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are also on Amazon. They cost a little more on Amazon, but if you are placing a small order, shipping is significantly cheaper.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a nice order done up with Pet Edge. Their prices are good, even if they are in U.S. funds. BUT ... they then charge processing $15 and then shipping on top of that!!  Next thing I know, the great deal isn't so great!  

There was one product, a bark controller (sonic thing) that they sell for between $15-$30 LESS that I'd like to have...... hmmmmm...... will think on this for a while before I actually order and see if it really is worth it. 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just found this ebay express store that sells all 4 toys in a bundle for $17.99... which is already cheaper than petedge. Plus, shipping is a flat $5. Apparently there are only 3 of these packages left, so if you do want to buy all 4, it's definitely worth it! He also sells them separately, but it's full price ($10.99) for each.

You do need an ebay account, but it's free to sign up.

Go here:

http://item.express.ebay.com/__Pet-...dnZPetQ20SuppliesQQptdiZ1012QQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina, Pet Edge only sells them for $4.99 right now. 

To avoid the handling and shipping, several of us in the area put together an order large enough to avoid those fees, so it ends up being a straight $4.99 - without any tax either.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly,

Yeah, I saw that but I was just trying to give people who can't order in such a large enough amount another place.

If you're paying for shipping and handling, even at $4.99 each that's $20 for all four. With the shipping and handling, an extra at least $15-20 dollars, I thought the ebay store (no tax either) was a better option if there are people around who can't order in bulk like you did. Which is very smart, btw.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't catch that he was a 0% tax sale also. It seems like so many of those dog item sellers on eBay are in my state, so I usually have to add tax on top of it too.

By the way, that seller you linked has one of the most impressive feedback ratings I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If I find something on petedge that I want, I will either wait to place an order when it can be over $60 to avoid the extra charge, or I just order more of something that I normally would use, like poop clean up bags. 
Laurie


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, everyone always talked so much about them that I went ahead and ordered a couple of the giggling toys. I can't wait to see whatall the fuss is about. I too wait until I can get a large enough order together to avoid the fee.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amazon has a big selection of zanies but not the veggies. i bought cocoa a fire hydrant and another zanie toy, a jack with 6 squeekers (looks fun. also lots of seasonal like christmas,to put away for coco's stocking. guess i am an early shopper! i ordered the pet door chime too, i could't find it at petedge. judith


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazon does have the giggling veggies. Here is the link:

Amazon.com: Giggling Veggies - Carrot: Home & Garden


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just ordered these! Thanks for the tip and links!  I hope Gucci loves them as much as everyone else's babies!

I think she will!

She loves her "growling bear" that I bought from a local pet store.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Lina, for the ebay express tip. They were much cheaper than Petedge. I was going to order from another site until i saw your link. Thanks so much!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yipppeeeeeee! I just placed an order via eBay for all 4 giggling guys.  It was a better deal for me than petedge - unfortunately, because there were other things there that I would have liked to get. I don't save a ton, but hey, every penny counts. 

Thanks for the tip about eBay!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You're welcome Shannon and Marj! I guess after people saw my post, the store is now sold out of the item. They should pay me for advertising or something. lol

Kim,

I noticed that seller's amazing feedback (only 7 negatives out of about 31,000!), which is the only reason I posted it here. I wouldn't like to tell people to buy from someone who wasn't trustworthy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy and Vinnie just received the giggling eggplant last week.I place my orders with Petedge,but just wait till I need shampoo,etc...so my order totals over 60.00,or I combine my order with another dog owner friend of mine.Since I ordered flea and tick meds,I didn't have any problem with my total order.......Vinnie loves the eggplant more than Quince,but Quince loves the ball better,and they both are in love with the bully sticks!I have happy guys!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*cheryl*

thanks, they were hiding from me! i haven't sent my amazon order in yet, now i won't have to order from petedge too. i can get everything i need at amazon.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I ordered the veggies on ebay too....can't wait to get them.....thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I ordered the last batch actually....  I can't wait to get them!!! I might give one to my BIL's English Setter, not sure yet. Poor guy hardly has any toys at all! Maybe one or two!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm always a day late and a dollar short! I wanted the giggling veggies so put in a large order on petedge for things I probably didn't really need just to get to the $60! If I had read the posts here, I would have gone to the Ebay site first. I just checked it out and it looks like they have the four available again. Oh well, now I'll get a big package from petedge full of toys, pretty collars and leashes, bully sticks (backordered), hats, etc.....just hope I get it before the hubby sees it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Judy,every dog needs pretty collars and leashes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If I am short, I always end up ordering poop bags- I know I will always use them!! It is very dangerous when I get a petedge catalog, I just find more and more for the pups.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH!! The Giggle Veggies came today and they are a BIG HIT with Gucci! She is wearing herself out playing with them! She keeps jumping from veggie to veggie and playing with them! HOW CUTE! And she's making the funniest sounds (like she's talking to them in veggie squeak language)

Thanks SO much! They are undoubtedly the #1 toy I've gotten thus far for her!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohoooooooo!!! I got a notice saying the veggies I ordered were shipped yesterday! Can't wait!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is sad to think that in all our busy lives, that giggle toys make our day 
Your guys will love them.
I do have to say, that whether the pups are making them giggle, or you accidently kick the toy & it makes the sound - I always smile & laugh - so these toys are good medacine for dogs & humans alike!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My veggies were just shipped today!! Along with my starter agility kit. I cant wait!!
Kara, do you have any pictures you can post of Gucci playing with the veggies??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was picking up dog food yesterday and lo and behold right there on the rack "a giggle carrot" I told the shop owner that these were all the rage on the Havanese forum. The boys sure like chewing on it but haven't figured out how to make them giggle yet. But my husband sure likes it a lot LOL. I think he might like it more than the boys.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright, Brady and I are in on it now. I was waiting to get enough for my petedge order, but wasn't ready yet. Anyway, I just ordered off of Ebay. Brady's birthday is on May 20, so hopefully we will get them in time and he can have some more birthday presents. As if he needs any more toys!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My giggling veggies are on the way too.....yippee!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi isn't crazy about the veggies, but Shelby loves the carrot. SHe picks it up, rolls on her back, and rolls from side to side holding the carrot on her belly. I am trying to get it on video, because it is so funny. She gets that carrot to giggle!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Okok... I'm gonna order these veggies for mango to... or when he gets here..lol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The veggies arrived today and Valentino LOVES them......especially the carrot! He was so excited he couldn't decide which one to play with first!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've waited a few days to report on Izzy's reaction to the veggies....the verdict is still out! She will play with them if I shake them and play with her, but she doesn't show much interest in them otherwise. She still likes my slippers and shoes best...LOL. She's just not a big toy fan and we have a whole store full here. She does love to watch the neighborhood through the glass doors and windows and that will entertain her for a long time. Notice the little yorkie in the background? That's Izzy's best friend, Nicki!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper just got his carrot this weekend and he really likes it! 
Lynn


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

izzy is just so cute looking out the window! i am sending my amazon order in today. i started off with a carrot and now have clippers, shampoo, toys, books, brush etc..... time to stop, but coco neeeeeds all those things!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my 'veggies' yesterday. Dreamer has never liked toys so i didnt expect much from her.
Tripp so far really likes the tomato best. It was hysterical when he learned how to move it just enough so it would make the noise. Its almost as big as he is. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, Izzy "iz" adorable sleeping with her carrot. What a sweet face she has. She is really an adorable Hav.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Judith and Missy for the compliments. Izzy's hair is so flighty that I rarely get to see her face. I hope her adult hair has a little more substance to it!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

lynn, casper looks like a model in a toy commercial, what a cute pose! how did you get him to sit so still?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Judith,
Every once in a while I get a picture when he will just sit still, no trick just luck  

Lynn


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Casper is so cute. And by the look on his face, he knows it. I love to see these photos. Casper looks a lot like my Kodi. I just wish they would sit still long enough to get a good pic. Naturally, I had a great photo op on Saturday, and no camera.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady's veggies came today. I only gave him 2 of them. I am saving the others along with lots of other stuff for his birthday on Sunday. He is still trying to figure them out, but he seemed to like them. My mom picked up some toys for him for his birthday and one of them was the Zanies fire hydrant. It too is a giggling toy just like the veggies. Thought I would let you all know in case you were looking for something different than the veggies.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know why, but Maddie's giggling fire hydrant fell apart right away. It had a few poorly placed stitches which I reinforced, but then it just split at the seams, even though she didn't play with it much (she prefers the Giggling Carrot and her Pipsqueaks). So I took the "giggle" tube out of it, and put it in one of her other toys. Now she loves that new giggling toy!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeanne--you are so talented--you just performed a giggle transplant!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl.....LOL!!!!! 

Hey, we ought to find some place that sells those "giggle tubes", then make our own toys to sell! We could make a mint! Giggle Toys R Us!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, you are very resourceful!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am very impressed with the transplant as well! I find myself performing surgery on Brady's toys at times to stitch up seams, etc. Sad part is, I won't sew my own buttons back on my pants or fix a hem, but I will sew up Brady's toys.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i didn't send in my amazon oeder. the postage was over $50. i did't realize that each item came from a separate vendor with their own postage. i would like one source to order all the odds and ends coco "needs". where can i buy the "joyous havanese", a potty bell, shampoo, conditioner, clippers, and toys from one place? i can't find the bell at petedge. any suggestions? tia, judith


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The doorbell has free shipping on Amazon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, I hope you can capture that activity - it sounds hilarious.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

judith said:


> i didn't send in my amazon oeder. the postage was over $50. i did't realize that each item came from a separate vendor with their own postage. i would like one source to order all the odds and ends coco "needs". where can i buy the "joyous havanese", a potty bell, shampoo, conditioner, clippers, and toys from one place? i can't find the bell at petedge. any suggestions? tia, judith


 That's what happened to me! I had a nice cart at Amazon, filled with lots and lots of puppy gear...but I didn't catch on in time and placed the order. Duh. I paid way too much in shipping, but at least I had a big bulk of the puppy preparation done.  I wish I knew where to send you. It seems like everything comes from a different vender!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, you may need to get the book in a separate place, but I think you should be able to find all the rest at cherrybrook.com. They don't have the cheapest prices, but they do have a lot of variety. (They are not the highest prices either.)


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Am I the only one with a Hav that tear the heck out of plush toys? I wouldn't dare try the giggle toys because I know that Skiver would rip them up within a day or two.:smash: 

We got the famous 'carrot' from petsmart, and although he loved it, it lasted about 6 hours before he ripped it up. Stuffing everywhere! So we don't get the plush toys anymore  

Too bad the indestructable toys are so big; rotties and shepherds are not the only type of dogs that rip up toys! We have started getting the rope style toys; he really likes these, cuz they are like shoe laces and they are hard to destroy.

He doesn't destroy things in the house; he's a good dog, it's just that he's rough on his toys  I'm a little jealous when you guys talk about the cute little toys you get your havs and I know that it makes no sense for me to get them for Skiver!!!:frusty:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

The carrot has been Casper's favorite all time toy! The noise it makes really gets him going. I highly recommend if you have not bought these for your dog, you do so. We can tell him to go get his carrot and he goes right to it. I am going to order the other veggies!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kimberly,
Thanks!!!
The dogs are cracking me up with these giggling veggies!
Bunni is hoarding them. 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, cute! Is she depriving Cru? :bounce:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

He waits til she gets all of them gathered up and then takes away the one she's trying to play with. He's a toot.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino LOVES all the giggling veggies! He love's to SHAKE them and I LOVE to watch him!!:attention:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna, they sound like an entertaining couple!

Doggie Nut, do your dogs have trouble figuring out the tomato? Hillary loves anything ball-shaped, but I haven't given them the tomato yet since it is so large (compared to their mouths).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Alas, the giggle carrot is not a big hit with my boys. I was so dissapointed. but it basically lies on the floor ignored (they got about 3 weeks ago.) I put it in the toy box and will bring it out again at another time. Who know maybe absensce will make them fonder of it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kimberly, (call me Vicki:biggrin1: )....Valentino plays with all of the veggies but I'd say the tomato is his least fav. I agree it is sort of too big for their mouths!:tape:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady loves all his veggies. He even likes the tomato. He loves balls, so I think he relates it to a ball. The carrot has been a big hit too. :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty love her carrott, the poor thing lost its tongue and part of its greenary within a couple of hours, I'm waiting on giving her the others. She does not play with any of her old toys, UNLESS she has company and they get one of them. She does not share very well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby loves the carrot and plays with it all the time. They don't like the pepper, so I'm giving it to my daughter for her dogs. Kodi will play tug with the carrot and Shelby, or just shake the poor thing silly.

Kodi's favorite toy is a soft little squeaking ball that has little rubber spikes sticking out al over it. They are soft spiky things. He will run around the house squeaking it and he loves to play fetch with it. We have 3 in case one goes missing.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Could someone show a picture of these funny things? I don't think that I can buy it here but I would like to see how they look, just in case and it would be easier to follow the discussion


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Go to this site: http://www.petedge.com/shopping/prod...iProductID=747

Vicki


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Thank you so much, Vicki! Now I know what you are talking about  These toys seem very funny! I hope it will soon come to Europe...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too bad about Skyver shredding his plush toys to heck. He might stop doing that as he gets older - there's still hope! 

I finally rec'd my veggies last week and they are a hoot!! ound: I gave the pepper to my SIL's Eng. Setter and have the carrot and eggplant out for Sammy and Ricky. I put the tomato away for another time. They aren't nuts over them, but they do like when we play fetch with them and of course, it has us laughing each time! 

I'm very glad I got them.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marj,

I think the veggie toys grow on them, Casper was not that excited at first but when he figured out he could bring that carrot to me and shake it and make that noise he got all excited:whoo: So I think the veggies grow on them now it is his favorite and I say go get your carrot and he goes to get the carrot. The other toys are hard to name and I can't remember what I named it . I only got the carrot, maybe I should get the rest of them?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a few pics of Ricky and Sammy enjoying their carrot.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

how cute, I found this toy breed club right down the street from me actually 1/2 mile from me hurahh there are 2 members that has havanese one is just a member and the other is the treasurer of the club I sure hope they are as nice as every one here hurahh there is still hope


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Really cute pictures, Marj. I think this forum alone is keeping the Giggling Veggies in business. I'm surprised the carrot is still in one piece at our house considering how much its shaken and chewed. They seem to be made pretty well. I think the carrot is the best, as it has those long leaves on top for shaking. We have the eggplant and pepper and they're played with, but the carrot is Maddie's fav.

Does anyone else have the Pipsqueaks? Kimberly recommended them to me. They're much smaller and have a removable voice box. Maddie is *CRAZY* for them! :crazy: We have the octopus, lion, seal, piggy, and monkey. You can take out the voice box and wash them. Each one makes a different animal sound. The dog activates it by throwing it in the air or dropping it on the ground. They're terrific!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Martha and I took a trip alone together this weekend and I gave her a giggling eggplant to enjoy. Boy did she go nuts for it! She also loves her Pipsqueaks piggy - oink, oink.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Watch the nose. I have sewn it back on 3 times. A poor nose can take only so much shaking. Our carrot's little tongue disappeared with in 2 days. I think there is a reason most of the major stores do not carry these. The Hav's love them but not sure how safe they are.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The eggplant's nose is definitely scratched up already, but it's a cheap toy. If it comes off, mine is going to stay off. You have way more tenacity than I do in that area.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with you Kimberly - if it comes off - it stays off!! And if there is a hole, it goes in the garbage. It's not like we dont have a full Toys R Us for dogs at my house!!:laugh: 
Laurie


----------

